# Defekte Angelrollen



## Wallerknaller (27. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Boardies,

ich bin Besitzer einer leider defekten DAM Rolle. Die Rolle wird von meinem Händler nicht mehr zur Reparatur
angenommen, da es die Firma DAM leider nicht mehr gibt.

Könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen ??

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß
Wallerknaller


----------



## Kunze (27. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Wallerknaller! Mein Händler erzählte mir unlängst, daß die DAM wieder auf dem Markt erscheint und in Kürze auch die Reparaturabteilung ihre Arbeit aufnehmen würde. Wie gesagt - seine Aussage. Auf alle Fälle nicht gleich entsorgen, aufheben und mal abwarten ob sich da was tut. #h


----------



## Lynx (27. Oktober 2002)

Laut Gerlinger Sonder-Katalog macht D.A.M wieder weiter.
Die Serviceabteilung soll in absehbarer Zeit ihre Tätigkeit wieder aufnehmen.
Die bislang liegengebliebenen Reparaturen sollen dann wieder erledigt werden.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Oktober 2002)

Kommt immer drauf an, in welcher Preisklasse deine Rolle ist und was defekt ist!!! Eine Rolle bis 50 € würde ich selber aufschrauben, wenn Du keine Erfahrung damit hast! Wenn da was gebrochen sein sollte, ist meist Hopfen und Malz verloren. Meist ist aber nur ne Kleinigkeit nicht in Ordnung. Nehme meine Rollen alle  selber auseinander, wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist!!!Habe letztens eine meiner Meforollen von Daiwa auseinandernehmen müssen und stellte fest, das ein 2 Cent teures Fett für den Schaden verantwortlich war. War einfach verklummt und sie lief absolut beschissen. Und das bei einer 180 € Rolle! :e Habe es durch ein Hochleistungsfett (Winschenfett Arbeitstemperatur -30 bis +130°C),  was nie verklummt, ausgetauscht! Der einzige Unterschied am Aufbau der Rolle war, das das Innnenleben aus Edelmetallen bestand, statt aus Plastik und alle Teile absolut perfekt verarbeitet waren! Ansonsten kein Unterschied zu einer 20 € Rolle!!! :v


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. Oktober 2002)

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle auch erstmal abwarten, bevor Du die Rolle in die Tonne kloppst. Ich hatte vor kurzem auch eine Rute von der DAM zur Reperatur bei meinem Händler abgegeben. Das gute Stück wurde mir innerhalb kürzester Zeit zum Nulltarief repariert zurück geschickt. Was man ja nicht von jedem Hersteller, auch dem hier im Board aktivem Sponsor, nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## hsobolewski (28. Oktober 2002)

Wallerknaller
Sag einmal, was für eine Rolle es ist. Vieleicht kann dir sogar einer vom Board mit einem Ersatzteil aushelfen. Oder weis was daran fehlen kann. Beschreib einfach mal genauer.


----------



## Wallerknaller (28. Oktober 2002)

Anglerboard: Da wirst Du geholfen !!

Vielen Dank Bernd,Lynx,Bellyboatangler,Stuffel und Helmut.
Es handelt sich um eine Quick Finessa 70 S einer meiner besten
&quot;alten &quot; Rollen.
Die anderen Quick ( 110/330 sowie 5001 ) laufen noch wie am ersten Tag.

Das Problem liegt daran, daß sich der umgeklappte Schnurfangbügel von der geklappten Position nach einigen Kurbelumdrehungen maximal senkrecht stellt und nicht zurückrastet bzw einrastet ( Position zum Schnuraufwickeln ). Habe die Federn schon geprüft und neu gefettet; hat aber auch nichts gebracht.Im Getriebe kann ich keinen Fehler erkennen.
Muß aber zu meiner Schande zugeben, daß ich eine vollkommene technische Flasche bin !!

Gruß
Wallerknaller


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Oktober 2002)

@ Wallerknaller
Klingt so, als wenn die Bügelfeder richt richtig hängt. Am besten mal ne Explositionszeichung mir schicken, dann kann ich ich Dir evtl. sagen woran es liegt. Ansonsten bringe sie mit, wenn Du mal hier oben bist, dann schau ich mal rein! Ansonsten Angelhändler deines Vertrauen aufsuchen! :m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Oktober 2002)

Da ist die Feder erlahmt. Machen diese 80er Jahre Federn gerne.
Also durch eine neue ersetzen. Mit etwas glück findet man eine moderne Schraubenfeder+Führung die passt, die suche wird aber aufwendig. Ansonsten eine originale rein.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## hsobolewski (29. Oktober 2002)

Wallerknaller
Ich gehe mal davon aus das du die Feder richtig eingehängt hast. Somit kann man die Feder als Ursache ausschliessen. mein Tip ist. Den Bügel leicht erst mal nach aussen biegen und schauen ob es nun besser geht bzw. sich gebessert hat. Aber Achtung immer nur sehr kleine Schritte machen. Sollte sich aber schon beim ersten mal keine Besserung oder gar verschlechterung einstellen genau gegen gesetzt den Bügel verbiegen. Entweder Ovaler machen oder Gerader!! oder es liegt bei dem Winkelübergag vom Geleng des Bügel zum eigendlichen Bügel. In der Regel wird so ein Fehler durch das verdrücken des Bügel verursacht in verbindung mit schwacher Feder.


----------



## Wallerknaller (29. Oktober 2002)

Muchas Gracias !!!

Danke an  Christian, Holger und Helmut.

Ich glaube Helmut hat die Ursache genau beschrieben. Habe warscheinlich den Schnurfangbügel unbeabsichtigt verbogen und jetzt will das Ding nicht mehr umklappen.
Bevor ich selbst an dem Teil herummurkse und noch größere Beschädigungen anrichte werde ich mich an den Händler wenden wo ich die Rolle vor ettlichen Jahren gekauft habe.

In die Tonne kommt diese Rolle sicherlich nicht !!

Gruß
Wallerknaller


----------



## Wallerknaller (29. Oktober 2002)

Vielen Dank Helmut Du bist mein Held !!

Bin über meinen Schatten gesprungen und
habe genau wie Du es beschrieben hast, mit leichtem Druck den Schnurfangbügel dort wo er mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen verbunden ist ( am Gelenk ) leicht und sachte gebogen, waren vielleicht nur ein paar Millimeter.
Und was soll ich sagen, mit einem satten Klack springt der Schnurfangbügel jetzt wieder zurück. 
Ich habe es schon mindestens 50 x ausprobiert und es funzt und funzt und funzt .....

Nochmals Danke lieber Helmut für Deine super Hilfe !

Gruß
Wallerknaller


----------

